
‘Aspartame Causes Cancer’ Was a Classic Internet Hoax - onetimemanytime
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/aspartame-causes-cancer-was-classic-fake-news-180961880/
======
happymellon
I've always wondered if I have one of those genes, but none of these sugar
substitutes actually taste sweet to me.

Like the people where cilantro tastes like soap.

------
gaspoweredcat
great so the only problem left with it is the after taste which is like
licking a random item from an old chemistry set

